# messages on starting transmission-daemon [SOLVED]

## esperto

Don't know if this is in the right forum, if it isn't please tell.

Well, for some time now, every time I restart my transmission-daemon (/etc/init.d/transmission-daemon restart) I get the message below:

```

* Use of the opts variable is deprecated and will be

 * removed in the future.

 * Please use extra_commands, extra_started_commands or extra_stopped_commands.

 * Stopping transmission daemon ... [ ok ]

 * Use of the opts variable is deprecated and will be

 * removed in the future.

 * Please use extra_commands, extra_started_commands or extra_stopped_commands.

 * Starting transmission daemon ... [ ok ]

```

The init script is quite large and I think I'm not able to change it to the new standard, anyone knows if there is a new script somewhere? or at least how to disable this message? I put the restart command in cron.daily because of torrent errors and as this is in my server I get everyday an email with that message, and is get kind of anoying.

Thanks for any help.

----------

## ultraincognito

Don't worry until all works.

Also you can delete this string:

```
opts="start stop reload"
```

from the /etc/init.d/transmission-daemon

----------

## esperto

Thanks, worked like a charm!   :Very Happy: 

----------

